# Upgraded TiVo Premiere (318 Hrs HD) + Lifetime + Extended Warranty Thru 11/25/13



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, The XL sold, so now I'm offering my original upgraded Premiere. 2TB drive for 318 hrs of HD, original Premiere Remote, and original drive, plus the TiVo extended warranty through 11/25/2013.

Starting eBay price is 499 + shipping, or Buy It Now for $650 + shipping.

Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230832285867?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

